# Best sex position to induce labor?!



## pinkpassion

So.... I'm still here :cry:... we all thought for sure she'd be here by now.. my Dr had my hopes up, I'm so far dilated and effaced and had a sweep and still nothing.. my question for you ladies is did you find a superior position to induce labor? 
I ask because we've been dtd every day for a week and nothing... but we always do it with me on top sorry tmi... but I find it doesn't really penetrate the cervix and last week we were going to do it doggie style but he hit my cervix and it hurt, hurt like my sweep did...... so now I'm wondering if maybe we should just try that tonight and I just grin and bare it! What do y'all think? Also I go back tomorrow for my second sweep and if no success I have to be induced on Thursday!! :'( very upset about this so trying EVERYTHING I can this past week... I've bounced on my birthing ball for hours daily, we have taken a long walk every day, I've eaten spicy foods, Mexican food, "labor" cookies (had many bouts of crazy explosive diarrhea- I'm sure from the combo of crazy foods I've been eating), red raspberry leaf tea, dtd, squats, stairs, deep cleaning the house every single day (positive- I don't think my house has Ever been this clean), washing my dog every other day (lots of leaning over and squatting), I'm sure I'm forgetting something... so anyway got any input?!


----------



## pinkpassion

Also meant to say, I'm having a lot of pressure today and much more achy down there then I've been before... so maybe she's finally deciding she wants to come soon?! But who knows.... if we are rough with dtd and we do it doggie style is there a chance it could hurt her? I definitely don't want that!!!


----------



## alex_22

I'd say if you can feel him hitting your cervix doggy then definitely worth a try, also sperm is supposed to soften the cervix so maybe lie with a pillow under your bum after for a while, hope things start moving soon for you x


----------



## eris

What are you dilated at? 

And really the only position I will even consider having sex in is doggy. Everything else is just too uncomfortable for me. Sorry!


----------



## ricschick

doggy definitely worked for me with ds my dh exact words were lets get this baby out of you lol he was a little rougher than normal but not so he hurt me and afterwards I was dozing on the bed and my waters broke! I was 39+2 so def worth a try! xx


----------



## lillypad123

We have tryed the last 2 nights with him on top and him lying on side me on my back but nothing, so ill be watching this tread to see too, will try doggy tomorrow night as i want a night to sleep, im fully engaged and feeling low and heavy and preasure down there so doing a walk today and pinapple (just trying it) but need to get this wee man out as ive had enough and i kmow he ready, didnt get checked yesturday as we had my partners daughter with us so have to wait another week for that.


----------



## pinkpassion

I knew about the sperm softening but I'm already soft... I'm dilated to a good 4 cm and nearly 100% (at my last appointment on Friday)... anyway we are going to try it in the next hour... I'm hoping for as good of luck as you ricschick!!! I'll keep you updated!!


----------



## eris

Good luck! Hope it works. Go for a long walk too! I've heard that works wonders as well.


----------



## Night Flower

4cm dilate? You're ready to go soon! :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Your still floating around then I see. No sign of baby coming for me either if that makes you feel any better lol. Good luck and hope it works xx


----------



## Literati_Love

I don't know if it helps induce labour, but all the mention of doggy style is making me cringe (I find doggy style painful) so I thought I'd mention that him entering from behind while you are spooning (your back to his chest) is a very comfortable position while pregnant, shouldn't hurt, and should reach the same part of your cervix as doggy style does. 

Good luck!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well the deed is done, but nothing to report on, he definitely worked quite aggressively on my cervix :haha: :blush:... but I doubt Its doing much... a few contractions and period pains but those have been coming and going.... ehhh, here's to my second sweep tomorrow!!

xZalyx Yep still around... I'd think she'd want to come out seeing as how I'm already so far dilated and effaced!!! O well, wish me luck for my second sweep tomorrow!!!


----------



## Timewaster

good luck, pinkpassion! Babies tend to be so stubborn, they come when they feel like coming no matter what we do.


----------



## pinkpassion

Timewaster said:


> good luck, pinkpassion! Babies tend to be so stubborn, they come when they feel like coming no matter what we do.


That is so true!! Biggest lesson I've learned.. if they aren't ready NOTHING will get them out!!!


----------



## Gizzyy

Timewaster said:


> good luck, pinkpassion! Babies tend to be so stubborn, they come when they feel like coming no matter what we do.

Lol so true!


----------

